# My First Mod - DVD Player to a PC



## suraswami (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my first mod, so please excuse my clumsyness.

Project:  Converting a broken DVD player to a working media center like PC.

So I went to Goodwill stores and found a 5 disc DVD changer, a little big but will be perfect fit for a PC.  Its a Pioneer one.  Hoping to see it dead, I turned it on at home and to my suprise it worked perfectly, including DVD changing.  Anyway I ripped it off.

Here is the player before ripping off.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1146940.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1145.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1147.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1148.jpg

Here is the player after ripping off.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1149.jpg

The Board
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1150.jpg

Half Assembled setup.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1151.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1152.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1153.jpg

Fully finished Front
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1172.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1173.jpg

Messy back.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081222/DSCF1174.jpg

The back panel was messy, but will have to work on this on a later date, right now its just card board cut to fit those components.

Specs:
AM2 setup
CPU - 62W Sempron 3400 1.8Ghz (Oc'd to 2.4ghz) 256L2 Cache. - Free came as combo special with my Biostar board.
Board - Gigabyte 690G with HDMI and component video out thru special cable. (very useful to connect to my old Flat Tube Analog TV). - $28 Open box.
Mem - 2GB Buffalo DDR2 667 - already lying around spare.
PSU - Ahanix HTPC 300W - spare
HDD - WD 80GB IDE (Will be swapped to a Hitachi 2.5" SATA Laptop HDD, its coming in the mail). - Spare WD.  Hitachi is a trade.
Cooling - Stock AMD Aluminum cooler with a 80mm fan on it instead of the 70mm.  The 70mm fan is used as exhaust fan.  60mm fan stuck to the front of the player to suck the air in. - Spare

Extras added -

Antec Mult-Station Basic Internal IR receiver and remote - $18 - http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0294496
Syba Internal USB Hub. - $10
EverCool Fan Control - http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0294179 - $5
Rosewill Wireless USB Adapter - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166022 - $20 got it with free shipping last week.
3 pin Fan splitter - $0.99
DVD - Had a spare Laptop DVD writer that I was trying to sell but couldn't, so put it in a spare Firewire case and use it as the Machine's Optical drive now.

Pioneer DVD Changer - $25.

So total cost - $107.

Don't have much tools with me and no place too.  All I have is a drill with different bits and few Snippets (tho I couldn't use it kind of hard and my hands are sore).

That top CPU breathing holes will be covered with a nice fan grill.

But for the back panel don't have much idea on doing it simple and making it look better, so suggestions welcome.

Ofcourse critisicm is welcome too.

Thanks all for the inspiration.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well what an ingenious idea for a computer case.  Nice how the front fit those USB/fan controller so nicely.  Would have been uber nice to see the five disc player actually work with the build!  That would require Jedi Mod capabilities, you sir a yet just a padawan.  I'm just a restarted  Jar Jar Binks loser.

Oh and nice avvy!


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice idea.. I like watching stuff get recycled and seeing comps put into other objects (Im a bit bored with Beige rectangular boxes)

Next we need to get you to resize the picts (lol, dont even fit on my 24")

Well done Suraswami


----------



## suraswami (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> very nice idea.. I like watching stuff get recycled and seeing comps put into other objects (Im a bit bored with Beige rectangular boxes)
> 
> Next we need to get you to resize the picts (lol, dont even fit on my 24")
> 
> Well done Suraswami



Thanks, you are my inspiration (but not yet good like you).


----------



## Steevo (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow.



What a idea.  +infinity for originality. 


MK, you poke fun at my tripple modded old beige box, from a Pentium 33Mhz turbo to a 550 K6 7500 AGP monster back in the day.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2008)

sweet deal bro..your giving me ideas on what to tear apart next....


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Thanks, you are my inspiration (but not yet good like you).



One thing about me is its not so important that what people do is the fanciest looking.. to me water jet/laser cutting is a huge waste of $ and should be reserved for companies.. I really enjoy watching how others think and I get 1,000,000 X more pleasure watching how someone cuts out a hole using silly tools laying around than a perfect hole with a $50 hole saw that may get used 1 time.

Very well done!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> One thing about me is its not so important that what people do is the fanciest looking.. to me water jet/laser cutting is a huge waste of $ and should be reserved for companies.. I really enjoy watching how others think and I get 1,000,000 X more pleasure watching how someone cuts out a hole using silly tools laying around than a perfect hole with a $50 hole saw that may get used 1 time.
> 
> Very well done!



Can you suggest me a simple way to make the rear of the player look nicer?  My friend suggested Plexi Glass, but that is worse than card board for heat exchange.  I was thinking of ripping out my Old TV stand's back card board panel that comes in black.  Then cut out the holes once again and refit it.  The motherboard I picked up is an open box with missing back plate, Gigabyte is sending me one for free.  So when it comes I can cut even more better.

I was actually thinking of thin Aluminum sheet, but once again cutting it is problem for me.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 23, 2008)

I would use alum perforated metal. Because there are a ton of holes punched into it its easy to cut in a straight line.
http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=13492&step=4&id=1003&top_cat=60
Look around at stores (walmart is a good one) for baskets and things that use metal like this, you can also look at thrift stores. 
Alum costs more but is easier to cut/file

Also get a pair of these first thing (they cut alum,steel and just about everything else)
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100026634
(them make excellent circles but can cut straight too)


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

nice mod. I still remember when you were trying to get your hands on a old dvd player so you could do this mod. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 23, 2008)

Got my Laptop drive yesterday.  Will resume on this after Christmas.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanted little bit more air flow to the CPU.  So I switched the location of Board and PSU. I added a 50mm fan to the front went so it can suck little air into the case.

Here is the photo.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1177.jpg

MK - I learned to shrink the photo woo hoo.

One more photo.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1178.jpg

You can see the desktop hard drive is out and laptop hard drive is in.  I actually didn't use the 120GB SATA HDD that I traded, instead I used a Seagate 60GB IDE that I thought was broken and need RMA.  The 60 is a slower 4200 RPM version but I didn't care.

I added a 80mm Fan grill at the back, that helped to stabilize the white cardboard that was wavy.  Put some foam underneath the fan to rest on the board and also under the Component video output one.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1179.jpg

Added a 90nm fan grill on the top CPU vent.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1180.jpg

Before I added the Laptop Drive, the desktop drive was running hot, so during movie watching the drive would be @52C which is not good.  After swapping to the laptop drive and reinstalling everything the laptop drive never went past 30C and CPU temps seems way better now.

And there is a small side vent near to the cpu which creates a positive air flow to the mem too.

All in all its nice little cool running PC that has only one purpose to serve - Media

Hooked to my analog Flat Tube 27" JVC TV using component and new drivers, watching movies from Netflix is almost DVD quality.

Now I am thinking of adding a Digital/HD TV tuner so I can watch on the Analog TV @ 480i he he.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 30, 2008)

You are the true Green man of the moment!  I like.


----------



## Fastmix (Dec 30, 2008)

For that fan you should have just made a big hole and then put the grill.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> For that fan you should have just made a big hole and then put the grill.



Can you please be more specific to which fan?


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

overall, nice ideal,, Most would have just tossed that dvd player in the trash.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice man but can i ask how is ur mobo screwed down? or isnt it? and the rest of your drives dvd and hdd how are they screwed in?


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 30, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Can you please be more specific to which fan?



He means the fan that is sucking in air from the top of the case. You should cut out a hole for the fan and then put the grill over it for better airflow.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 30, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> He means the fan that is sucking in air from the top of the case. You should cut out a hole for the fan and then put the grill over it for better airflow.



If I had the necessary tool I would have done it.  All I had was a Drill + bits and few snippets (man those snippets are hard and painful).  But right now those holes is plenty enough for the cpu fan to suck fresh air in.  Also that front 50mm fan helps in creating a positive airflow.




ste2425 said:


> very nice man but can i ask how is ur mobo screwed down? or isnt it? and the rest of your drives dvd and hdd how are they screwed in?



The mobo is standing with just 2 screws, I put 2 hole in the bottom of the case and the rest of the mobo is just sitting on plastic stand offs.

For the PSU luckily there is that extension thing sticking out of the PSU case.  I drilled 2 holes and put a nut and bolt setup.

The hdd is funny - since that thing is almost weightless all I need is one screw hole on the side of the internal frame of the case.  Then to rest the hdd I just used small piece of foam.

Check this picture

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1178_mod099.jpg

There is no DVD drive there.  I use an external slim one that I had as spare.  The one on the front is the Antec remote receiver.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 30, 2008)

are you ever going to clean up the back? should be pretty easy with a dremel set and a spare piece of plastic.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

What else would make a good computer case?  What about those 5-disc changer CD players?  Their cheap now, may I can find a broken one and make a compy out of it.  
Maybe an old equalizer?  humm...


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What else would make a good computer case?  What about those 5-disc changer CD players?  Their cheap now, may I can find a broken one and make a compy out of it.
> Maybe an old equalizer?  humm...



You can go to Goodwill and get all sorts of wicked ideas.  Make sure you take a measuring tape with you.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> are you ever going to clean up the back? should be pretty easy with a dremel set and a spare piece of plastic.



Don't have dremel and space to do.  Moreover it is in the back and nobody is going to see 

If I get more funding from wife then may be I will make it better, right now it serves my purpose (don't want my wife to get mad too).


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

suraswami said:


> You can go to Goodwill and get all sorts of wicked ideas.  Make sure you take a measuring tape with you.



Great idea, if I get some time I'll hit up an antique shop or something.  And why bother with a measuring tape, I'm sure I could cram it into just about any box with the equipment these days.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Great idea, if I get some time I'll hit up an antique shop or something.  And why bother with a measuring tape, I'm sure I could cram it into just about any box with the equipment these days.



The tricky part was to put the board and PSU, that too I need a single 80mm rear fan model.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah I think the PSU will make or break the build.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Heya suraswami. The USB cable that's being ran from the rear of the board to the front of the case; What is it for? I have a mod idea for you so you don't have to take up one of the rear USB's. Use a USB onboard header on the motherboard.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya suraswami. The USB cable that's being ran from the rear of the board to the front of the case; What is it for? I have a mod idea for you so you don't have to take up one of the rear USB's. Use a USB onboard header on the motherboard.



Its for the front panel USB hub.  That stupid thing didn't come with an internal header like the Antec Remote receiver did. Can I get one from egg or somewhere?

ha ha I have an idea, I pulled a USB header and adapter (for front of the case) from a case and I still have the cable.  May be stick the USB adapter inside the case and use that cable to stick in the mobo header.  Thanks JR for triggering the idea.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Its for the front panel USB hub.  That stupid thing didn't come with an internal header like the Antec Remote receiver did.



Have an extra sound card cable that were used with older cd-rom drives?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have an extra sound card cable that were used with older cd-rom drives?



I need a long 3ft USB panel cable for my case, it huge and wont fit my current setup.  Any chance you have an extra long one?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I need a long 3ft USB panel cable for my case, it huge and wont fit my current setup.  Any chance you have an extra long one?



I know I don't have any extra's or else I would splice the connections for him and ship it.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats what I thought at first, but I started the splicing and got lost in all the mess.  There's like 15 wires and I didn't have the patience to finish it.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

give me few minutes, i will post a pic of what i have.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 31, 2008)

There u go.

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1181.jpg

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=081230/DSCF1182.jpg

These are parts ripped from a $10 case he he


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 31, 2008)

> What about those 5-disc changer CD players



hate to say it but i beat you there lol thats what im doing and why i asked for adivce aboutgettin to mobo atatched to the case


----------



## suraswami (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife is bugging me to throw away another case (beige mATX one).  So if anybody looking for some kind of mod and looking for power/reset switches, LED lights I can rip it and then throw the case.  You have to pay shipping tho.  

So pm me if anyone wants it.  The case will be gone Sat morning.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad I caught your link in MoonPig's thread. This is a great mod. Well done!


----------

